# Brothers in arms – Rickson Gracie and Tai Chi



## Xue Sheng (Feb 10, 2016)

Brothers in arms – Rickson Gracie and Tai Chi
A discussion of the similarities between BJJ and Tai Chi



> I found that my all years of experience in Tai Chi meant nothing at all on the mat when rolling against an experienced practitioner – even if they were a smaller, weaker person. Fighting on the ground is a completely different animal compared to stand-up. I was submitted as regularly as the next white belt, but I did find that my previous experience in Tai Chi meant I could learn quicker than average (I got my blue belt in a year).



Also here


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 10, 2016)

I strongly recommend everybody watch the video (2nd one down) of Chris Haueter talking about he history of BJJ. Entertaining and informative.


----------



## Buka (Feb 11, 2016)

Man, I've got some serious watching to do this weekend. Gonna' be a good weekend.


----------



## ChenAn (Feb 11, 2016)

Interesting experience; however, taiji exposure may vary from person to person 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeny (Feb 11, 2016)

The chris haueter video is entertaining.


----------

